# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Kathy Beale to die?

## feelingyellow

Sorry if this may have been posted already - I put it in the Rumour Mill as no one seems to have confirmed it.


It was a sad day when I learned the tragic news that ex-EastEnder Kathy Beale â played by Gillian Taylforth â is to be killed off in an explosive storyline to be screened next year. 

Gillian, who now stars in ITVâs glitzy drama Footballersâ Wives, is quoted as saying: "It's very sad news. Kathy was a big part of my life."

Kathy left Albert Square in 1997 after escaping from her alcoholic Mitchell-brother husband, Phil (Steve McFadden), taking their son Ben with her. 

Of the storyline, a source said: "This is a dream come true for Phil, who's always wanted to be close to his son. He was devastated when Kathy took him to live so far away, and is delighted he's back. But Ian has other ideas. He hates Phil and doesn't think he would make a good father and so fights him for Ben."

They added: "She's livid. Gillian always thought she'd come back to Walford one day - even if only for a few months - but now she can't - She will never be in EastEnders again and that's a bit of a shock."

It was also reported earlier in the year that Gillian had been offered Â£200,000 to return to the East London-based soap, but I am reliably informed that this was not the case. 
Although the forthcoming Kathy-related storylines are prospectively great viewing from the outset, Iâd rather the character actually return.

I canât help but feel that EE have lost another great chance of resurrecting an old character. 

Still, who needs old characters when we have a whole herd of new ones to look forward to.

From Digital Spy: Soap Scoop

----------


## Kim

This has already been posted in the spoilers section as it has been confirmed by the mirror.

----------


## feelingyellow

oh right sorry, please close mods

----------

